

How to invest in Bitcoin? (as a long term play) - lessthunk
http://lessthunk.com/2015/03/16/how-to-invest-in-bitcoin-as-a-long-term-play/

======
thomasFischer
maybe you want to add that in March, BTC appears to be moving up; $291 this
morning, well off it's January low ; adoption seems to continue to accelerate;

------
dreamery
Yes, (thomas) March is looking like a good entry point

